# Long Overdue Update



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I havent been on here for ages but I have been training solidly now for the last 18 months (3 months off over summer working in a field - during which time i lost a stone through running and diet). Here are my comparison pics from starting to where I am as of today. I still have a good few months to go but by doing it slowly I have been able to increase my carb intake to medium high while still dropping fat and gaining strength - I was working to a nearly zero carb intake for the first 3 months, moving to very low and working up to where I am now. My nutrition is 7 meals a day each with 60g carbs except for my pwo shake which has 80g dextrose and my before bed casein and 2:30am casien shakes which have 0 added carbs. Protein from whey, eggs and chicken with carbs from ultra fine oats, wholemeal pastas and wholemeal rice. I eat 4 portions of mixed veg a day and a bannana plus multi vits, gh max, 160mcg clen, 1g vitc, fish oils. Other supplements include taurine, l-glutamine, l carnitine, BCAAs.

As far as training I am 3 weeks into a new 5 day split which each consists of a pyramid set for main compound exercise (for strength) followed by sets of 12-15 reps on isolation exercises (for muscle density and quality). I work abs mon/thurs weights crunches, weighted leg raises and floor crunches and tues/fri 3 sets max reps of above 3 movements.

Current 4 rep max for main compound movements final set:

Leg Press 200kg

Shoulder Press 70kg

Bent over (palm up) rows 85kg

Chest Press 90kg

Skull Crushes 44kg

Bar bell curls 48kg

Any comments, thoughts, questions or suggestions please whack'em down! Criticism welcome, and yes I know I still have a belly, damn stretched skin and too many sweets growing up (give it another 6 months).#

May 7th 2008

















May 2008 and 4th November 2009


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

April 2009 and 4th November 2009


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking a lot better there, your back looks like the biggest improvement so far!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Magnifique! Hats off mate. I like the fact you've given yourself alot of time to achieve your goals and have'nt taken the 'i want it now' attitude. Which ends most peoples training endevours in only a few short weeks long before they see any results! You've got a plan and you've stuck at it. Its working for you so fair play.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Cheers bud I appreciate your encouragement. I really need to work on my chest. The abs are strong underneath my belly but being 4 stone overweight from an age of 12 has made things harder. Still, im only 23 so providing i keep the weight off (which i will), i have been told i can expect it to be nearly as tight as anyone elses skin in 6-12 months. I guess once this lean bulk is over I will try cut a stone of fat out and I should hit about 10% bodyfat see how I look.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

swrutt said:


> Cheers bud I appreciate your encouragement. I really need to work on my chest. The abs are strong underneath my belly but being 4 stone overweight from an age of 12 has made things harder. Still, im only 23 so providing i keep the weight off (which i will), i have been told i can expect it to be nearly as tight as anyone elses skin in 6-12 months. I guess once this lean bulk is over I will try cut a stone of fat out and I should hit about 10% bodyfat see how I look.


Judging by the the amount of BF you've lost already around your waist i see no reason why it does'nt continue as the months go on. Chest is a finicky area for alot of people. Taking the one dimentional route with nothing more than heavy bench pressing was'nt enough for me. Quality instead of quantity has yeilded better results. The three dimentional route with lots of mixed angle chest flys and good form overheads has added mass, depth and shape better than my old routines.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Well i train chest as follows once a week:

Warm up

Flat Bench 15,12,10,8,6,4,2 (for strength)

Incline db press 4x12

Flat Flys 4x15

Pec Deck 3x12

Cable Crossover 4x12 (low weight but ensuring good squeeze)


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

swrutt said:


> Well i train chest as follows once a week:
> 
> Warm up
> 
> ...


When you say (for strength) what exactly are you refering to?


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

I gathered that pyramid sets are the main strength building exercise in a routine like mine and the rest are for shape and quality?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

swrutt said:


> I gathered that pyramid sets are the main strength building exercise in a routine like mine and the rest are for shape and quality?


You will definately shock your chest into new growth with pyramids if you've been using a standard weight/rep system for a long while. The heavier low rep sets will help your muscles get used to dealing with those weight ranges and hopefully make you stronger for it.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

just gotta say that's an impressive transformation! Well done!! x


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8 you are doing all the right things just stick with it, your progress speaks for its self


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Great progress. Like said before the back looks 100% better man.

Keep it up


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

well done!


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I am still here. Logs really arent my thing though. I'm currently trying a precontest cut diet down to 5% bf to see how it works out for me, and where my weak areas are, with the aim of competing locally (Plymouth area) next year. I need to drop around a stone to hit the 5% mark (so need to be 75kg). I am using gear now, i'll be honest it is probably me being lazy but it sure as heck is working. I'm training a bodypart every 10 days and cardio is only 3 times a week. The diet is also going great and isnt too stressful.

I'm running:

Weeks 1-8 - Tren Hexa 225mg

Weeks 3-12 - Test Enanthate 400mg

Winstrol - 1-14 50mg/ed

Some over the counter fat burners cycled with clen and some eph when i get it.

I have T3 on hand incase I need an extra boost.

My strength is up and i've no obvious sides!

Loving it! I will post before and after pics when the diet is done.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Well im writing this 5 weeks on, I have a few weeks left of Test and then im on PCT. Everything is going great. I plan a big update and overall entry when i hit my target (aiming for about 6 weeks from now). I've also made some pretty serious decisions the last few days and will aim to compete at Nabba South West in a year next month. I wont say where I plan to be but lets say i'm aiming high. Heres to an injury free and dedicated next 12 months.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you steroid pumping freak!

good stuff mate n you know it


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Hehe, it's going to be a busy year! I'm starting a personal training business down in Plymouth in Aug/Sept so I think I may have my hands full! How is the training business for you Cal? Oh the Guv has stopped emailing me back.... have a word.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm business is slow altho i have several about to start..

ones a special pc who heard about me from here whilst he was googling massplex lol

errm i havent even ordered yet or got back to him about a banner exchange..

i`ll try n pull finger out...

no probs is there?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

your progress is not about trying harder or that your now doing gear.

THE POINT IS YOURE WERE TRAINING AS A NATTY AS IF YOU WERE TAKING GEAR..

ERGO ADD GEAR AND SEE PROGRESS OR TRAIN LESS AND SEE PROGRESS AS A NATTY.

the moral of my rant is natural training and assisted training is different.

(but i think you know that now)

are you doing sports science or something?


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm doing Business and Tourism BSC Hons. It sucks so i'm training up to Reps 3 plus all the additional modules. Will be qualified by August so want to get started asap with that, and will continue to work the doors in Plymouth a couple of nights a week so I have atleast have rent and food covered.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is my latest picture taken tonight. I'm 4 weeks into cutting, 4 weeks to go at my current weight although i will go by the mirror. Body shots to come.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fcuk mate thats one hellova transformation.

check out the vest lol

abs shots next dude...

legs dont look great from that angle tho lol

you should be really pleased...

oh yeah did that matter get resolved?

pm me if it didnt cos ive heard more since, as you may have..

in fact you may be able to do me a favor...


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

It never got resolved. I dont have time to chase it up at the moment. I finish uni tomorrow for good so I will get on it then. As for my legs, i was going to wait until im finished with the diet to do a full set of pics. They will be worth the weight!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm i`ll have another go then..

did you get that lengthy bullsht excuse email then?


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Ofcourse. They are major amateurs. I can get it a lot cheaper from my own source now and he is very good.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking lean mate. Well done, u look like a different person. Keep at it


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow! Very impressive! Well done man!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you have done well m8 nice one


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Had a back training session today and it was great. Managed 180kg deadlifts x 4, rowed the stack for 9 plus some negatives, 20kg concentration curls for 8 and finished on lat pulldown 75kg x 10. I'm really pleased my power to weight ratio is going up. Additionally had my bodyfat measured with calipers. From 14.5% 3 weeks ago to 11.5% today. I think im closer to 13% but providing they move in the right direction and my strength doesnt go down i am happy. I now have 5 days in Belgium so will take a bit of a break but wont cheat on the diet ( i have plenty of food prepared). Another 4 weeks until I am off to spain and I want those bastard abs out.


----------

